# Sleeping with Fido



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Who sleeps with their dogs?


----------



## JMAC (Jan 8, 2003)

Both in the house, but never allowed on any of the furniture (although the pup is quite sneaky). Now try to move them off their beds after say 9 PM, and you may have a fight on your hands, especially the old man. 
JMAC


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm guilty. He got the reign of the house as far as sleeping. The colder the weather the more my dawg will try to snuggle by my foot (Good foot warmer.) Summer, he goes to the coldest place in the house, the bathroom floor.


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

Achiro - ya forgot the obligatory "other" option. 

Generally, the dogs do not sleep in the bed. Occasionally, Boo "asks" to get up on the bed and sometimes we let him, mostly because he either gets too hot or is annoyed by my fidgeting, so he never stays long. If I am out of town, I'm pretty sure Marlin sleeps in the bed all night. I don't let Marlin on the bed because 1 - favoratism 2 - he doesn't ask, just hops up, which I find annoying 3 - he is a "licky" SOB and 4 - he seriously hogs the bed and an 80 lb dog is not comfortable lying on me (to me, anyway). 

Mostly they sleep on their doggy beds on the floor. Unless they are particularly gaseous :evil: , then they sleep in their crates in the kitchen. 
Tina


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

The older dog is having a harder time getting up these days. I turn a blind eye to his sleeping on the couch after dark.
Pups are allowed to nap on the bed till they are 4-5 mos. old.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Two dogs, both in bed with us most nights.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I have a waterbed, and if it's cold the bed may be loaded, but usually only my daughters' spoiled dog, who is here until she is someplace stable which means he's a permanent fixture, sleeps on the bed. He doesn't move around, but if they are running marks in their sleep they are evicted. My field trial dog slept with me and he had to be closest to me. I have one that will come up if a storm is about 8 hours away, and she came up last night so I bet I'll be digging out the shovel.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

my wife used to let one get on the bed for a while then we got two then three. now they sleep in their kennels in the dining room.
This way also you don't get the random hair in your nose and think it is a spider. :x


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

one King size bed, Judy, Ed, and 4 Jack Russell Terriers (Snoopy, Daisy, Fred, Howdy) 8) 

3 adult Labradors surround the perimeter of the bed on the floor

When I go hunting I always get a room with 2 beds, one for me and one for the Labradors


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Now that I only have 3 adult dogs, they all sleep on the bed. Lucy never really liked to sleep with the rest of the crew on the bed, as they might wake her up!! Since the whelping box is currently in my bedroom, only Briezy is sleeping with me now. 

Andy


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I had all intentions of my pup sleeping in his crate. I was going to let him sleep in the bed for only the frst few days until he got aquainted with his new home. here it is almost 1 month later and he is still in the bed. He sleeps from 10pm to about 6:15 am as he has done since day 1, arriving at our house. I decieded why change it up. So...l he started out sleeping on my pillow above me, then he moved to putting his head on my neck, thankfully he now either sleeps next to me or at the bottom of the bed. He truely needs to be close to me, with at least part of his body touching me.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

When I was married we had springers that we hunted pheasants with. Dogs were only allowed in the den & never on furniture. I also had a Newfoundland that my husband hated. He always said if I had to have something big & hairy why couldn't I at least get a dog that would hunt. So...

...after we divorced I bought a Golden (now have 2) & both sleep on the bed with me.

Vengence is mine sayeth the ex-wife!

:twisted: 
M


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

We have a 10 month old 78 lbs BLF that we let up for a 10-15 minute snuggle in bed, then give her a "kennel" and thats where she stays for the night.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I have 4 labs that try to sleep on a queen size bed. If Hooker cannot find a spot she will growl until someone makes room for her or she will get the others excited enough to make them think they are going outside and when they jump down she will get up.

Not too much leg room if all 4 are on the bed at the same time with me.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I spoon with the macho dawg every night. Once i'm asleep, he goes to the foot of the bed and sleeps on his back with all 4 feet stuck up in the air... Is that weird?

Shayne


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I spoon with the macho dawg every night. Once i'm asleep, he goes to the foot of the bed and sleeps on his back with all 4 feet stuck up in the air... Is that weird?
> 
> Shayne



Yeah, spooning with macho dawg is kind of weird.....I thought that Chocolate dawg had higher standards. :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

PJohndrow said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > I spoon with the macho dawg every night. Once i'm asleep, he goes to the foot of the bed and sleeps on his back with all 4 feet stuck up in the air... Is that weird?
> ...


ssshhhhhh.... he doesn't know he's chocolate. He thinks he's black and i'd like to keep it that way. I hope he's not lurking today.

Shayne


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ed Aycock said:


> 3 adult Labradors surround the perimeter of the bed on the floor


And where does Kweezy fit into the picture? Or, the bed?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

We have a California-King size waterbed. Plenty of room for people and dogs.

We have two that start on the bed with us, but then eventually get too hot and get down on the floor.

Our old girl waits until we get off the bed in the morning, then she lays claim to it.


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

*bed*

King size bed:
me, wife, lady, molly, zack.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

My choco girl does the same thing....all 4 up in the air. What's really funny is her back legs usually sag like normal, but her front legs are always straight up. Like they're locked into position.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> And where does Kweezy fit into the picture? Or, the bed?


amazingly, she loves to play and wrestle with the JRTs but when she approaches the bed, they let her know that it's off limits, so she sleeps on a doggie bed a few nights a week........has to spend some nights outside so she will grow a winter coat


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

Almost always 1-2 dogs in the house and the bed and on the furniture. Got a great deal up in Ironwood on king size bedspreads from the comfort inn. Gave them a good sanitizing and we use them CONSTANTLY on everything -- slip covers, bed covers, back seat covers... They work great and cover everything because they're enormous.

-Kristie


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

*dogs*

That's where I draw the line! My girls have the entire rest of the house, I just want my own bed. Besides, I get in enough trouble already and don't need to answer questions like, "So, who's short black hair in the bed"? I'll defer the Beastiality to others.


----------



## W Knight (Sep 2, 2003)

GUILTY.... Bunny and Bandit on the bed.... Jerry Lou on the floor.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Dog on the bed only when I am staying in a motel (I carry an old bed spread along for him to sleep on if he gets on the bed) At home they all sleep in the family room. PS you need an "other" category.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

bump for the dog snoozers


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

JRT in bed everynight, usually right on top of me. You should hear her grumble when I roll over and she goes flying. Ryder, the 90lb numb nut, 'sneaks' on the bed to lay at our feet for some of the night. The other 3 goldens are around the perimeter on the floor. 

Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

NO dogs on furniture or in bed, complete erosion of discipline.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Dogs belong in the crate or on the floor on their own bed or outdoors in their runs no exceptions and that includes the rest of the furniture. I cannot stand dog fur on the furniture. My son has a cat that has taken over his desk chair. What a mess that dang useless critter has made of the chair just with the fur.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

> NO dogs on furniture or in bed, complete erosion of discipline.


 Love your avatar!


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

Only on trips without my wife.  Hunting, tests, shows....


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Indy, in the bed and under the covers right by my feet for about 15 minutes each night, then he crawls out and finds a cool spot on the tile somewhere. Scout, in the crate! If left to his own devices he will still find and devour socks. Too dangerous! But the bed is the ONLY piece of furniture they are allowed on, and if we want 'em off, all we have to do is ask.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

No way in he$$, would i name a dog Fido. The last dog was getting blamed for making it difficult to move in bed for two years after he died.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I spoon with the macho dawg every night. Once i'm asleep, he goes to the foot of the bed and sleeps on his back with all 4 feet stuck up in the air... Is that weird?
> 
> Shayne


Shayne,is that your Tiger/Sunny son? His brother Fats sleeps the same way- except I dont spoon him....


----------



## Jennifer Teed (Jan 28, 2009)

Quest is generally allowed on all the furniture except our bed. We have a guest room and she's allowed on the bed in there. We sleep in there if it's really hot or if we wanna snuggle with her  

However, If we are on the couches or on the bed she'd prefer to be on the floor or her dog bed. The only time she takes over is when we're not around.


----------



## traklover (Mar 10, 2008)

This poll needs the ability of check more than one option. I have at least one dog on my bed, and in the winter it is a fight so I have enough room to get in. It's only a double bed, with up to three curlies and a cat sharing it with me. The dogs are requesting a bigger bed.


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Yall will probably call me mean, but my dog doesn't even get in the house.
________
ANIME MANGA


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

The spoiled rotten cat has drawn the Line of Death at our bedroom door.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Brittany sleeps in bed with me every night. If she gets hot she will sleep where it is cooler. Zoe slept with me for the first two months on my chest. Now she stands on the bed and trys to get my antlers on the wall so she is crated. Meka likes to burrow under the blanket and has terrible gas so she stays in her crate. Corona has never been in the bed and sleeps in her crate.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

God I never though I would say this, but much like Shayne, my big brown dog has to lay with me when I go to bed(notice I don't say "spoon"). He can only take so much loving before he gets down on the floor on his own. Of course as soon as he gets down Sirius takes his place. Sirius’s life goal is to always lay on something soft. Kick him off the sofa he moves three feet to a chair. Kick him off the chair and he moves to the sofa in the front room…. I have a 14 year old that I only wish could still get on the bed, so I enjoy it while I can


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

In the summer he's in the house when it cools off he'll go outside and come in every now and then, and sleep in the bed.
Have to get there first or he'll be stretched out on the pillow.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> I have a 14 year old that I only wish could still get on the bed, so I enjoy it while I can


We bought two crib mattresses for the old ones use as steps to get up on the bed when they are no longer able to jump up. It helps a lot.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

He is on and off the bed and couch during the night. Usually about an hour before I wake he comes into bed for sure and curls up. Don't mind it unless he is really spread out then I kick him out or move him.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Dog does not get in bed, but does sleep right below me, so if I want to I can reach down and pet him. He also visits with a facial licking while sleeping, either to say hello or possibly an effort to stop my SNORING!


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Almost always start with one in the bed. During the night both of them sneak up at some point, and at 6 am. both are nosing in to get me up.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

Head on a pillow and paws under the blankies...  I do have to kick him off of "my side" every night.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Always either 2 or 3 in the bed. The big male usually doesn't stay long, he gets down and lays on the cool bathroom floor. The 2 females can't get close enough.


----------



## kcrumpy9 (Sep 29, 2008)

I usually enter my bed with a big brown dog but as soon as I fall asleep he's gone.


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

Lucy sleeps in her own bed on the floor but comes up about 4am. If Midge could sleep on the bed all night she would. I've let her on occasion and she actually doesn't take much room at all and doesn't move an inch during the night. She sleeps in a crate next to the bed and next to Lucy's bed. However, last night I was spooning with her - we were both zonked from training all day - and I found a tick while I was running my fingers thru her fur. That was it for her. Removed the tick and removed her - back to the crate.


----------



## Danno (May 11, 2006)

Pals said:


> Love your avatar!


Yep, have to agree with the pot calling the kettle...


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Danno said:


> Yep, have to agree with the pot calling the kettle...


Um, was written tongue in cheek, my dogs have free roam of the house, once they are trustworthy. I gripe about keeping things clean, but guess it's worth it or I wouldn't enjoy having them under foot so much.


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Cricket sleeps on the bed too! Jackson prefers the shower floor. Old Aussie just piles up anywhere close unless we run her out for shaking the whole house with her snoring. Puppy "Trouble" thinks the bed may be a pretty neat place to be, but she does the combat crawl all over the bed till she finds a spot where the comforter is bunched up and can eat a hole in it so she is confined to quarters at night!

Wife once complained about sand in the bed, but she was OK once I explain about exfoliation for free.

Me and Cricket spoon too, don't want her rough pads taking the hde off my face while I am asleep!


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Whoever is in the house, usually Kansas and Scarlett, sometimes Soleil, are in and out of the bed and or the couch!


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Our semi-retired MH sleeps at the foot of the bed. Her young, hyper son sleeps in his crate in the same room with us. It is important to keep the pecking order in place with him.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Captain Mike D said:


> Puppy "Trouble" thinks the bed may be a pretty neat place to be, but she does the combat crawl all over the bed till she finds a spot where the comforter is bunched up and can eat a hole in it so she is confined to quarters at night!


See Mike, you just don't understand. Those are NOT holes. Its just "personalized."


----------



## Leslie B (Jul 3, 2009)

We currently have 8 dogs and found that playing favorites and letting some sleep on the bed causes problems. Now all have their own kennels and beds (although one particular golden likes to steal the the Terrier's beds)


----------



## DogSquaw (Dec 22, 2007)

Dot sleeps in the bed with me but never goes to bed without me. When she thinks its bedtime.......well she gets her message across. She waits until I have pulled the blankets up then rushes me almost standing on her head for her nightly neck rub (I keep saying "now me" but she still doesnt get it ** Once she has her neck rub she is to the end of the bed for the night, her choice. Wow, my dog is kind of spoiled huh?


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

Never on the bed or furniture, the only time I try to sneak a dog into bed is with a puppy. There are 3 that insist on sleeping in the room with us, Cornbread (8),Chip (7) and Zeb(15).


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

My wife and I sleep in a queen sized bed. Our two dogs ( a 90lb lab and a 70lb german shepherd) like to sleep with us too.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

1-2 on the bed most nights, with 1-3 more in the house somewhere, usually at the foot of the bed or in the study. All would be on the bed if I'd allow it.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

EdA said:


> When I go hunting I always get a room with 2 beds, one for me and one for the Labradors


Funny ! That's how Divot and I spent the evening of our last away hunt test - We get a motel room and he takes one of the beds and I take the other. Then he watches TV - he's particularly fond of any MLB baseball game on TV at the time, closely followed by any other professional sports.


----------



## Paco (Feb 14, 2007)

Mike Boufford said:


> Dogs belong in the crate or on the floor on their own bed or outdoors in their runs no exceptions and that includes the rest of the furniture. I cannot stand dog fur on the furniture. My son has a cat that has taken over his desk chair. What a mess that dang useless critter has made of the chair just with the fur.


Is that for all of us to follow,or just how it is at your place,General?
'Cuz mine will be in for a rude awakening when they find out there are no exceptions...LOL

paco/Frank


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Paco said:


> Is that for all of us to follow,or just how it is at your place,General?
> 'Cuz mine will be in for a rude awakening when they find out there are no exceptions...LOL
> 
> paco/Frank


Gee Frank, you're free, and way over 21 and it's a free country so do as you will. My house my rules; your house your rules. Did you wake up on the wrong side of the corn flakes this morning or are you trying to make something out of nothing?


----------



## Paco (Feb 14, 2007)

No just trying to make a joke. Your post just read funny to me,as a lot of them do on this thread,so I took a shot at humor.

Thought maybe the smiley was a clue.


Also you are right I am way over 21,so far over it hurts.
(that too is humor)


----------



## MRC Dream (Mar 4, 2009)

I wonder how many folks realize this was bumped up from 2003?? lol......still great.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

How many of you that sleep with your dogs also kiss them on the mouth?


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

Paco said:


> No just trying to make a joke. Your post just read funny to me,as a lot of them do on this thread,so I took a shot at humor.
> 
> Thought maybe the smiley was a clue.
> 
> ...


Okay Frank, maybe someone pee'd in my corn flakes and I just didn't know it. You running any HRC hunt tests this fall?




Tulsa Slim said:


> How many of you that sleep with your dogs also kiss them on the mouth?


You've got to be kidding, right?


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

If my wife sleeps on the couch the dog gets to sleep in the bed with me. The rest of the time he sleeps on the floor at the foot. If he's been bad or is really nasty smelly he goes in the crate in the kitchen.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

EdA said:


> one King size bed, Judy, Ed, and 4 Jack Russell Terriers (Snoopy, Daisy, Fred, Howdy) 8)
> 
> 3 adult Labradors surround the perimeter of the bed on the floor
> 
> When I go hunting I always get a room with 2 beds, one for me and one for the Labradors



LOL Ed, that sounds pretty cool.

Our JRT is usually UNDER the covers...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Jake Lunsford said:


> Dude knows he would get launched to the moon if he even tried anything more than propping his head on the edge to be petted. My wife lets him sleep on the bedroom flor when I am away **** hunting, but he goes to his kennel when I come home. I always said I would never have a house dog, so I still have some limitations as to what I will allow...


OK, tough guy.


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

I have three Yellows and at least one is on at all times.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

I have been instructed to buy a king size bed. When home alone, Millett, Tess, and Katie will all sleep with me. Millett sleeps at the foot, Katie at the pillow, Tess in between them. When Adam's here, there's usually only room for Millett...the other two can't get comfortable with only 1/3 of the bed instead of 1/2. Millett and Tess are in heat, so they're crated for now...last night in addition to Katie, I ended up with two human kids in the bed with me.  

Alison


----------



## DrCharlesBortellPhD (Sep 27, 2008)

Chelsea the Chesapeake gets full run of the house including bed/furnature.
Monica (YLF) also had same privileges. Monica would sleep with her head on the pillow beside mine. And would push her back into my chest. Pushing my wife out of bed was a "hobby" if she snored or disturbed her sleep. That on a queen sized bed.

Chelsea (cbr) has a smaller full size bed (new house is older so large bed would not fit. If I stretch my arms out, my wrists hang over bed - that small)
Chelsea sleeps across bottom on my legs or gets inbetween but puts her Tush (rear) on the pillow or at my chest. -she loves "tush rubs" and that is how she shows she "loves you". All I can say is what a view to wake up to
or even worse, those "gassy nights". 

Charlie


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I voted no. Soon to be wife says no so I guess that stands...


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

thunderdan said:


> I had all intentions of my pup sleeping in his crate. I was going to let him sleep in the bed for only the frst few days until he got aquainted with his new home. here it is almost 1 month later and he is still in the bed. He sleeps from 10pm to about 6:15 am as he has done since day 1, arriving at our house. I decieded why change it up. So...l he started out sleeping on my pillow above me, then he moved to putting his head on my neck, thankfully he now either sleeps next to me or at the bottom of the bed. He truely needs to be close to me, with at least part of his body touching me.


 
Haha same here. Kiela slept with me from day one coming home and the only times she's slept in a crate are when I worked nights and when she's in heat. She did the same thing, slept above my head on the pillow, then with her head laying on my neck. Now two years later she will mostly take the other side of the queen bed since it's just me but still has the compulsive need to sleep touching me sometimes.

Skeet slept in his crate until I moved to the new apt. He usually sleeps on the dog bed in the bedroom when we go to bed but in the mornings I usually find him curled up on the couch. He only likes to come snuggle in bed in the mornings when I have a day off or late day like today. And even then he's not a good snuggler really lol. He doesn't stay in one spot very long.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Otter has his own dog bed on the floor.I had 3 dogs before and all three would sleep on the bed.I didn't mind the lab so much but the malamutes didn't always get along.I decided with this dog that there would be no more dogs allowed on the bed.One night,I laid down on the floor with the dog and was petting him while he slept.I must have been pretty tired myself and I fell asleep on the floor there with him.Later in the night,I woke up and found that I was sleeping on the dog bed and looked up and saw that Otter had left and took my spot up on my bed.I think he had that planned the whole time.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

At night my cat wouldn't stand for it, I often get a nasty look when I disturb him so that _I_ can get into bed. During the day our lab,chessie,beagle (1/2 beagle), mutt sneaks up and is a pain about it... If you enter the room normally he holds still like a rabbit and needs to be hauled physically off the bed. The best method I have found so far is noticing him out of the corner of your eye as you walk by and then enter like its a drug raid "GET OFF THE BED ! GET OFF THE BED! ON THE GROUND NOW!!!" 

:razz:


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Three cats and two dogs. I get the upper right corner...  For obvious reasons (hair, 120 lbs), the Pyr sleeps on the floor.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Fowlfeller1100 said:


> At night my cat wouldn't stand for it, I often get a nasty look when I disturb him so that _I_ can get into bed. During the day our lab,chessie,beagle (1/2 beagle), mutt sneaks up and is a pain about it... If you enter the room normally he holds still like a rabbit and needs to be hauled physically off the bed. The best method I have found so far is noticing him out of the corner of your eye as you walk by and then enter like its a drug raid "GET OFF THE BED ! GET OFF THE BED! ON THE GROUND NOW!!!"
> 
> :razz:


having fun with rtf search, I typed in drug raid and got this fun old thread.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll ask the obvious question Ken. Why were YOU searing for drug raid????? got a little side action you aren't telling us about??


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

there was a thread years back about German Shepard Police dogs I was looking for. May have been before the great purge.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Our Lab girls are not allowed on the bed in the house. The double bed in the trailer is another story. Several years ago I had a T-shirt made for Don. It says "Sleeps with black dogs". When I am on a training or trial trip, I have to fight for space on the bed. At bedtime, two black 80 lb. Labs get kicked off the bed long enough for me to get to my spot. Within seconds, there's a black head on half of my pillow and a long dog body stretched out lengthwise. It is usually Sally. Ruby stretches her full body length across the end of my side of the bed. It is clear that my presence is tolerated, but not welcome. If its get too warm, somebody leaves the bed and sleeps on the couch. Sometimes it is Don.

Helen


----------



## Dwestall (Aug 30, 2011)

Paw raised


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

Black sleeps in the bed I sleep on the couch. Can't stand my new mattress. Spoiled choc girl sleeps with my husband. Two males sleep on their dog beds.


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

Black and chocolate females sleep on dog beds. The black is ten and slept with me until she was a year old, ( i was still a single man then), until the night i was awakened by her dragging her nails down my back while she was stretching. She drew blood! That was the last day she slept on the bed. I doubt i could ever convice my wife to let them sleep on the bed now.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting am I the only one with a dog that sleeps, outside in a dog-house, patrolling the yard, my how times have changed


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

you left off a choice..LOL. I sleep with the dogs when I pi$$ my wife off........


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

Only at the Motel 6 when we are on the road running trials. She has no choice, I will only spring for one queen size bed.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Both sleep on the floor(carpet) next to my bed. I used to let them, but got tired of them stiff-legged me out of the bed.:twisted:


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

My dogs sleep in their suspended plastic barrels IN THE KENNEL. No dogs allowed in the house unless in a crate. 

Couldn't imagine letting my dogs in my bed. Not enough room for me, my two girlfriends and a dog!

Lonster


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

This looks bad. The other two sleep nearby. Blackie doesn't let them on the bed!!!!!


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Returned home from a long trip to the Prince George field trial. Unloaded the truck and two dogs. When it came time for me to go to bed two tired trial dogs had long before crashed to their dog beds. I'm laying in bed recounting to my wife of the trial and travel of the May long weekend campaign when up jumps "her" black Lab, Woody right into the middle of the bed. I exclaim, "What's this"! My wife responds with "You were gone so long and I wanted company". NO DOGS ON THE FURNITURE OR IN THE BED. So much cleaning of the duvet cover and sheets. Who needs the extra work. Love my wife, love our dogs, but please no dogs in the bed and it can do much for romance in a marriage.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

DKR, That is so funny about the hair in the nose and you think its a spider. I got a good laugh. Happened to me a few times. Jumped up and had to turn the light on just to make sure.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

awwwwww puppy

problem is, sometimes he requires pillow space!! I dont mind it one bit, but don't tell him that!! His tail really gets wagging when I ask him 'what are you doing on my pillow!??!?!??!'











I can't even try to recover from a hangover on the couch!! No lazy sunday's for me!!


----------



## Rick Vaughan (Sep 4, 2012)

Like so many other posts...I fight for space. My yellow girl who sheds 24x7 is right up beside me. My young black 2 yo girl is in the bed until the lights go out and she is off the bed immediately and in her crate. Both are up and standing on top of me at 0530. I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

A dog sleeping with their feet in the air weird. Not at all. 
My Cash pup does the same, she's 60lbs. Now for me, I feel a little weird when I wake up on my stomach with my feet in the air.
I also have my 80lb Copper bitch at my feet, on my feet, across my legs, on my chest, head, wherever she wants. She's a bit of a bed hog, but a daddy's girl to say the least. Our Cosmo bitch has her own doggie Tempurpedic (spoiled a$$ mama's girl).


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Dont see anyplace to vote so I'll just say no way in hell. I love my dogs and they all get some lap time but aint no room in the bed. Cant believe so many people let their dogs sleep in bed with them!


----------

